# Coast Guard Compliance



## crisslackwater (Nov 1, 2014)

I have a battery, positive run to a battery switch. Outboard connects to other side of battery switch and negative directly to battery. Outboard is 25hp.

Do I need a separate breaker between the battery switch and a buss bar with more smaller breakers for trim tabs and electronics?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

No you do not need breaker to bus bar, yes breakers to each item run to bus bar.

No sure this CG compliance issue but darn sure is safety issue to not run breakers.


----------



## crisslackwater (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks. It did not make sense to me but want to do the right thing.

Pictures I have seen posted show a large, 40-60 amp breaker between the battery switch and a buss bar or fuse panel. Blue Seas has a new line of buss bars with smaller breakers for smaller items, like trim tabs and electronics.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> I have a battery, positive run to a battery switch. Outboard connects to other side of battery switch and negative directly to battery. Outboard is 25hp.
> 
> Do I need a separate breaker between the battery switch and a buss bar with more smaller breakers for trim tabs and electronics?


You don't need a main fuse or breaker, but you do need to have your battery tied down with a strap or clamp.


----------



## crisslackwater (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks. I knew about the battery and have an aluminum box that will bolt to the bulkhead.


----------

